# Odometer/Pedometer for tracking Hedgie's wheeling



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to pick up odometers/pedometers to track my boys wheeling...Does anyone have any recommendations on what type/kind to buy? 


Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Most of us use this one made by Schwinn,the color may vary.
http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-SW653-Bik ... B000DZBKB0


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I got this one for under $10 from the Farm and Fleet website:
http://www.amazon.com/PTI-Schwinn-12-Fu ... 48&sr=1-15


----------

